# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Cần bán nhà CTM Complex 139 Cầu Giấy, 75,1m can goc 2,6ty

## linhtran[232,101,adc]

Do đổi thay nhu cầu nên tôi cần bán nhà tại chung cư CTM - 139 Cầu Giấy, thông báo chi tiết căn hộ như sau:
- Toà nhà CTM Complex 139 Cầu Giấy.
- Diện tích sổ đỏ: 75.1m2, tầng 8.
- 2 phòng ngủ, 2 WC, ban công.
- Nhà căn góc, 2 mặt thoáng: View ra CV Thủ Lệ, CV Cầu Giấy, toà Lotte,...
- Hướng cửa Tây Bắc, ban công Tây Nam.
- Nhà để lại đầy đủ nội thất. sàn gỗ trần thạch cao, tủ bếp , tủ gỗ.....
Giá bán: 2,6 tỷ
Liên heejL 090 234 2889
Trân trọng

----------

